# Three nights two days Quebec City



## cgeidl (Apr 5, 2011)

Will be staying in the old town and this is our first visit..We arrive late the first night and then leave for Montreal about noon the last day. What's a good plan to see lots of the sights??


----------



## strandlover (Apr 6, 2011)

*Enjoy Vieux Québec*

The best way to visit Quebec City is by walking.  A good pair of sturdy sneakers is a must as there will be mix of paved streets, uneven cobblestones, steep climbs etc.

The Plains of Abraham and Chateau Frontenac are a must as is a walking tour along the small streets of Old Quebec.

My suggestion is to pack a lunch and avoid the long lineups in busy tourist season.  At the end of your day, with the money saved, walk on over to Rue Grande Allée and sit at one of the many outdoor Cafés.  You can order a "verge de bière" (yard of cold beer) or a glass of wine and appetizers.

Stay away from the chain restaurants, there are too many wonderful spots for supper in Vieux Québec.  You may want to try Paris-Brest on Grande Allée.

Have fun!


----------



## bogey21 (Apr 6, 2011)

Quebec City is awsome.  If you get tired walking take a horse and buggy ride.  I assume they are still available.  

George


----------



## strandlover (Apr 6, 2011)

bogey21 said:


> Quebec City is awsome.  If you get tired walking take a horse and buggy ride.  I assume they are still available.
> 
> George



Good idea!

Yes, they are still available.  In Quebec (and Montreal), they are known as calèche rides.


----------

